# Greasing a Kitchenaid Stand Mixer?



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Folks, I just picked up a kitchenaid stand mixer, based on serial number it was built in 1998.

I am planning to grease it, to make sure I get many years of service out of it.

Was wondering, if I can use just any grease since I have many laying around. Moly-Lithium, general purpose etc...

Or I need to have food grade one? Any recommendations or if you are aware of anything better?

I am planning to follow this:http://artisanbreadbaking.com/ka_greasing/

Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You should use food grade.
https://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-Stand-Grease-Enough-Repair/dp/B00OSC174E


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, there are some other kinds of food grade greases out there. Are they different in anyway?

This seems to be the most popular one:

https://www.amazon.com/Ultra-10340-Biobased-Grease-Cartridge/dp/B0041S1OUM

Also, looking at these options:

http://www.applianceblog.com/mainforums/threads/37921-Benalene-930-2-Alternative

http://ths.gardenweb.com/discussions/3268789/kitchen-aid-stand-mixer-replacement-grease-alternatives

http://www.mendingshed.com/4176597-8.html

Do you guys have any suggestions or more advice?

Thanks guys.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

If you look closely at the instructions you will see that some kind of NAPA grease is being used, probably bearing grease.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

hkstroud said:


> If you look closely at the instructions you will see that some kind of NAPA grease is being used, probably bearing grease.


That's correct, thanks. But that's what I was asking, can I just use any grease or would there be anyone which I can use?

I know, grease is just a grease.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A very small amount of what you use will eventually drip down into the mixing bowl after the drip cap overflows because you forgot to clean it. Feel free to use whatever you have a taste for.

I personally prefer food safe. It still tastes like $hit but it won't poison me.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, all greases are a petroleum based product. Exactly what makes one kind food safe? What makes another kind unsafe? Does one taste different than another? Are they made of different components?

Or is it just the label (and the price)?

What kind of grease did the manufacture use organically? 
The grease is for the lubrication of the gears, not consumption.
If all seals are in good condition and the mixer is properly reassembled why would it leak?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Thanks, there are some other kinds of food grade greases out there. Are they different in anyway?


Yes there are differences. Some are based on one compound, others of different compounds. They also have different temperature ratings.

Kitchen aid recommends benalene 930-2 for their mixers. It would be wrong to use benalene 920, which is a lower temp grease.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am no expert at any of the grades and datasheets about these individual greases.

Hence I asked the question. Agreed in terms of petroleum based products. Manufacturer has suggested this one: Benalene 930-2

Thanks for all the help and inputs.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> Yes there are differences. Some are based on one compound, others of different compounds. They also have different temperature ratings.
> 
> Kitchen aid recommends benalene 930-2 for their mixers. It would be wrong to use benalene 920, which is a lower temp grease.


Thanks for your advice and input.

I have Super Tech Moly-Lithium, as well as General purpose they both show a temp of 350 F. I have another tub of Coastal all purpose, which has a temp of 500 F.

Which one should be preferred? If none, please feel free to advice.

Anyway I can get something similar from Walmart, just for ease?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I think it was a repairclinic.com video that I watched.

The problem as explained in the video. The grease seals are designed to contain grease. With age and heat part of the grease melts or changes to oil (thinner) . Then it can leak past good seals in a small quantity.

The chrome band at the bottom of the planetary is designed to catch and contain a minimal amount of leakage.

Food grade grease is made from an oil that can be consumed ie: mineral oil.

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/1069/food-grade


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Walmart sells a very cheap USP grade mineral oil as laxative. I buy it regularly and use it to oil my cutting boards. 

USP - United States Pharmacopeia 

laxative - ingested, so definitely food safe


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Druidia said:


> Walmart sells a very cheap USP grade mineral oil as laxative. I buy it regularly and use it to oil my cutting boards.
> 
> USP - United States Pharmacopeia
> 
> laxative - ingested, so definitely food safe


Can you please post a link for it? I don't think an oil would work in place of a grease, right?

Thanks


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

helpme81 said:


> Can you please post a link for it? I don't think an oil would work in place of a grease, right?
> 
> Thanks


If its like a Sears unit I did years ago, its a thick grease and I still have 99% of a quart can in the cabinet. I would not think that clear mineral oil will suffice.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

digitalplumber said:


> If its like a Sears unit I did years ago, its a thick grease and I still have 99% of a quart can in the cabinet. I would not think that clear mineral oil will suffice.


Its a Kitchenaid mixer, which one did you use? Maybe you can share your quart with me :biggrin2:

I agree, mineral oil is not going to cut it, has to be thick and hi temp resistant.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

helpme81 said:


> Its a Kitchenaid mixer, which one did you use? Maybe you can share your quart with me :biggrin2:
> 
> I agree, mineral oil is not going to cut it, has to be thick and hi temp resistant.


Where are you located?

Just went to the cabinet, bought mine in 2004. It says on the label:

FSP Appliance Care Products, part number 4176597, Grease HW, made in USA Code 032810, Benaline 930-2.

Not sure if this has a shelf life.......but it would probably cost more for me to mail you some than it would for you to buy it..


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

digitalplumber said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Just went to the cabinet, bought mine in 2004. It says on the label:
> 
> ...


I am in 20109, that's exactly what I need: Manufacturer has suggested this one: Benalene 930-2

If it's a quart then it'll be cheaper to mail, provided you don't need it 

Thanks again.

P.S: not sure if grease has any shelf life? I highly doubt it.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-M...&ie=UTF8&qid=1479694803&sr=1-5&keywords=930-2


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

digitalplumber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-M...&ie=UTF8&qid=1479694803&sr=1-5&keywords=930-2


Thanks for the link, appreciate it.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

digitalplumber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-M...&ie=UTF8&qid=1479694803&sr=1-5&keywords=930-2


BTW, if you have a quart of grease and you are not using it, I can pay for shipping since it'll still be cheaper for me :biggrin2:

I know, am cheap!


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

helpme81 said:


> If it's a quart then it'll be cheaper to mail, provided you don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reminds me of comedy sitcoms/TV commercials where host offers a guest crackers in a bowl. Guest then proceeds to dump the entire content of the bowl in her bag.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OSC174E/ref=psdc_13397451_t1_B017WW91J4

Cheaper free ship


----------

